# TV for Chausson Allegro cabinet



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

TV for Chausson ALLEGRO cabinet.

What make/model tv do you Chausson owners have that fits permanently into the tv cupboard?
We have an older 10inch avtex but now want a freeview tv with cd player that will fit onto bracket and into cupboard.

TRIED A FRIENDs NEW Avtex W163DR AND IT WAS ABOUT HALF INCH TO LONG TO FOLD back into cupboard.

Any advice?
Chris


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We've had a Meos fitted in ours Allegro 94). Fitted easily. However, I've recently moved it to a lower position - not because it doesn't fit nicely, but because the position of the bracket is too high for comfortable viewing. However, generally pleased with the TV

Rick


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chrisgog I have a Chausson 97 and have got an Avtex W152t that just fits in all but a quarter inch. I just replace the door catch with a sprung lock on the inside bottom of the door. allowed it to protrude quarter inch this does not notice when door is shut. As you know the the tv carriage locks in place so no danger of tv comeing out whilst travelling. I utilised the cupboard next to it for my cd player and all my other pieces of electrical stuff ipods ect. In this cupboard on the left habd side was a removable panel behing which I founf a scart lead which leads into the tv cabinet and somewhere towards ther front of the vehicle I think that part of the lead is for connecting dvd in the space above the vehicle radio. could not be bothered to check this out as Im not very good with electrics.
Another thought that I origionally had was to remove the tv cupboard door and build cuppboard out boy an inch with square 122 square hardwood and then replace the door. again if doone carefull you would not notice alteration.
Regards
Solly


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Sorry for the spelling mistakes I had to go out in hurry so no time to check before sending. also last sentance should read;- 1"square hardwood you can purchase this from homebase ect.
Solly


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a Beko 15in with a 12v freeview box fitted in the next cupboard. The TV is on the Project 2000 rise and fall bracket addition and dread the day the TV packs in. Have put a post in "No more stiff neck watching TV previously.
Leisuretech Services had a Status which we thought might fit but you'd need to check measurements carefully.
Please let us know what you eventually get. I'm even thinking if we could change the cupboard above the kitchen but would miss this.

Jan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I suggest you stand your present LCD TV on top of the wardrobe at home and see what sort of picture you get and how viewable it is when you are sat on the bed.
I gave up trying to get a watchable picture in my Welcome 85 and now stand the TV on the table where it takes up very little room.

BTW we have a Grundig Elegance tv bought from Comet about 2 years ago cost about £230.
It has freeview, DVD, SD card slot and USB socket. It has a 15" screen and can be powered directly from a 12 volt cigarette-lighter type socket.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi Jan
We made our purchase. We bought an Avtex W103D. it is only 10inch but it is a sharp picture and has the dvd player in it. Fits into tv cabinet easy. tHOUGHT WE needed no more wires in the cabinet but have now got to plug in a portable digital aerial but that is the way we have to go in Wales as no analogue tv now.

Avtec 10inch was what we had before and its great low energy use tv . 
Chris

We bought it from here:-
http://www.12vtv.co.uk/pro_detail.asp?id=326


----------



## peep (Jul 6, 2010)

*Tv*

Just fitted meos-moa30,hd ready,freeview,dvd player,Tv fits ok if plastic trunking piece is removed from rear,and wider section fitted in its place cost £237.00


----------

